

Introduction to 3D drawing in Core Animation (Part 1) - yariok
http://www.thinkandbuild.it/introduction-to-3d-drawing-in-core-animation-part-1/

======
burningion
Awesome tutorial, thanks for sharing. Making the shift to drawing in 3D is
always a level up in complexity, but this was very well done.

